

Nintendo chief unimpressed with iPad - retro
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100129/ap_on_hi_te/as_japan_nintendo

======
headShrinker
I am just as tired about the persistence of iPad stories everyone else. That
being said, what CEO in competition with Apple is going to say they were
impressed.

